# Safety in the Market seminars



## bluey1937 (28 April 2008)

Hi, does anyone know anything about the seminars Safety in the Market. We went, but would like feedback from anyone else who attended. Great presentation but we did not feel happy about the costings.


----------



## sam76 (28 April 2008)

bluey1937 said:


> Hi, does anyone know anything about the seminars Safety in the Market. We went, but would like feedback from anyone else who attended. Great presentation but we did not feel happy about the costings.




The search button is your friend.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5913


----------



## bearmarket (28 April 2008)

bluey1937 said:


> Hi, does anyone know anything about the seminars Safety in the Market. We went, but would like feedback from anyone else who attended. Great presentation but we did not feel happy about the costings.




Cecil says it is no good.


----------

